# Metamec Clock



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I've just bought a Metamec kitchen wall clock off a certain popular auction site  It needs a plug on it to see if it works first, so to 1) stop me blowing myself up & 2) stop me blowing up the clock - is there a live and earth on the metamec movement? There's little to indicate any difference on the cables or movement!

Also the hands look like they rub a touch, will this affect the timekeeping, i.e am i best to loosen them off?

Cheers


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You should have any external metal parts earthed. But I think you were actually asking about live and neutral? If this is the case, then its AC and doesn't matter which way around they go. Although if there is a fuse its good practice to have the live on the side of the fuse to stop the clock circuit still being live after the fuse had blown. (the clock would still work though if it was wired backwards).


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

feenix said:


> You should have any external metal parts earthed. But I think you were actually asking about live and neutral? If this is the case, then its AC and doesn't matter which way around they go. Although if there is a fuse its good practice to have the live on the side of the fuse to stop the clock circuit still being live after the fuse had blown. (the clock would still work though if it was wired backwards).


Hi Feenix, yes, i meant neutral - this is why its best i ask! :to_become_senile:

I was planning on wiring it with a 3amp fuse, is this low enough to protect the movement?

RE: the hands - the hour and minute hand appear to rub when at 180* and 360* - does anyone know how to take the hands off to either bend them a little or add an additional spacer?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

it's working


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

god my mrs so would not allow the cable to be showing like that!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

pg tips said:


> god my mrs so would not allow the cable to be showing like that!


haha - dont think my landlord would appreciate me chasing it into the wall :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

pg tips said:


> god my mrs so would not allow the cable to be showing like that!


Thats why you should keep her in the kitchen, where she belongs


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Pop into a B and Q and look in the electrickery section for self adhesive slim trunking - this comes in small sizes suitable for wall/table lamps and would provide a neater method of using the clock. :yes: You're looking for the stuff you would use to trunk telephone wires. :lookaround:

Mind, though - that's how they were used originally, with the wires just hanging to the nearest plug/socket - unless you had a 1960's "designer" kitchen which used a small 3A clock plug and socket arrangement that went behind the clock and was chased into the wall. This was about 45mm square and even at that time ISTR it was illegal in terms of the Wiring Regs, but was accepted as clocks were the only thing you were supposed to use them for.

So a 3A fuse in your plug is ideal :notworthy:


----------

